# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  Asansam ver 1.8.3 Released(Hot Update)

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Asansam ver 1.8.3 Released(Hot Update)* *Asansam ver 1.8.3 Released HOT UPDATE  Add BOOT REPAIR
============
Samsung Galaxy S III I9300 repair dead boot  Add RESET PATTERN
=============
Samsung Galaxy S III I9300 (FIRST IN WORLD)  Add REMOVE AND RESET USER CODE
========================
Samsung Galaxy S III I9300 (FIRST IN WORLD)  I9300 repair boot manual
=================* *-Insert External SD Card to normal phone to copy
 Bootloader to SD card*  *-Open asansam tool*  *-Select model and press run*  *-Press boot repair button* 
-*Click Open bootfile button and load GT-I9300_Boot_Recovery.tar file*
-*Enter download mode with the normal phone(SD Card inserted)*
-*Connect the phone to PC, using USB cable* *-Click Write boot file button to copy bootloader to the phone
-Disconnect the phone from PC*  *-Press exit and press on boot repair button again
-Click Open boot file button and load GT-I9300_Boot_Recovery.tar file
-check send to sdcard option to copy bootloader to SD Card*  *-Enter download mode with the normal phone(bootloader was copied  before), and connect it to PC again*  *-Click Write boot file button to copy bootloader to the SD Card
-After downloading turn off the phone and remove the SD Card*  *(This SD card will be used to recover boot of the phone)* 
-*Disassemble the ‘No Power’ phone, but connecting the LCD with PBA, to check the LCD if boot recovery is successfully done* *-Insert SD card(bootloader was copied) to the PBA*  *-Connect the PBA with usb cable and power supply, 
with the POWER OFF*  *-Short R313 resistance(HQ uses tweezers to short the resistance)*  *-Turn on the PBA, and REMOVE THE SHORT between 3 to 6 seconds from turning on the PBA*  *-After approximately 5 seconds, you can see message on the LCD boot recovery was succeeded*  *-Turn off the pba, and remove SD Card*  *-Assemble the phone, and enter download mode*  *-Download Full S/W including PIT, PDA, CSC and PHONE*    *About* *RESET PATTERN &**REMOVE AND RESET USER CODE* *==========================================
For all operation you must root phone manualy (by kernel)   Download
=========
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
==========================الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
================================*  *Available in ASANSAM SHELL*  *===================* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
====================* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
=====================* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
====================  * *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *
BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ameerl

*مشكور اخي الكريم 
متابعة رائعة*

----------

